# Your moment of glory



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

If you could restore _just one piece_ of neglected music to the central repertoire, where it would regularly be programmed at concerts, what would it be? If you're so moved, please say why you chose this work.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

To again beat a familiar drum, I repeat my enthusiasm for two early concertos by Alan Hovhaness: The Piano Concerto No.1, _Lousadzak_; and the insanely beautiful Violin Concerto No.2. If I must pick only one for the purposes of this thread, let it be the violin concerto. Why it? A) Nobody (well, hardly anybody) knows it, and B) A detailed analysis of it will reveal that it is insanely, hauntingly beautiful.

At Last: Hovhaness Violin Concerto #2 on YouTube!


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

Martinu's Symphony No. 3, which I recently nominated in the 0-pointers thread. It's just a beautiful, profound work, my favorite piece of Martinu, very underplayed.


----------



## Xisten267 (Sep 2, 2018)

The _Te Deum_ of Hector Berlioz. It's a magnificent work of genius in my opinion, but it's quite unusual to see it being playing. I think that the _Judex Crederis_ movement (below), which ends the work, is particularly wonderful:


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

Bloch's early Symphony in C# minor. It's deeply moving, especially the slow 2nd movement. Such a simple theme, beautifully harmonized and orchestrated that builds to an overwhelming climax. The entire symphony has the stamp of a profound musical mind, and even though written when he was young displays seriousness of thought well beyond his years. It's epic in scale, difficult to play, although any professional orchestra should have no trouble. It's very much in the Mahler, Strauss, Shrecker, Zemlinsky tradition and I'll never understand its complete neglect. Thankfully there are three good recordings, but it was Lev Markiz on BIS who does it best.
​


----------



## wkasimer (Jun 5, 2017)

KenOC said:


> If you could restore _just one piece_ of neglected music to the central repertoire, where it would regularly be programmed at concerts, what would it be? If you're so moved, please say why you chose this work.


Virtually any Haydn symphony. Because they all deserve it.


----------



## Hermastersvoice (Oct 15, 2018)

Yes, wkasimer. Why the Haydn symphonies are so rarely programmed is beyond me. Whatever about the London symphonies which get an occasional outing, nothing else gets played. Why? Perhaps there are too many of them. Orchestras like to program entire cycles; it is difficult to do that with Haydn.


----------



## Xisten267 (Sep 2, 2018)

Hermastersvoice said:


> Yes, wkasimer. Why the Haydn symphonies are so rarely programmed is beyond me. Whatever about the London symphonies which get an occasional outing, nothing else gets played. *Why? Perhaps there are too many of them. Orchestras like to program entire cycles; it is difficult to do that with Haydn.*


I think that it really makes sense, considering how long is Haydn's symphonic output compared to that of other composers, even Mozart or Shostakovich. In the time needed to listen to all Haydn symphonies one could listen to the complete symphonic cycles of Brahms, Sibelius, Berlioz, Prokofiev, Schubert, Tchaikovsky, Beethoven and Dvorák together.

Some time ago I did a search on the net to see the number of CDs necessary to play all the symphonies (but not other symphonic works) by several composers. Below are the results:

Haydn .............. ~33 CDs
Mozart* ........... ~11 CDs
Shostakovich .... ~11 CDs
Mahler ............. ~10 CDs
Bruckner .......... ~9 CDs
Mendelssohn** . ~6 CDs
Dvorák ............. ~5.5 CDs
Beethoven ........ ~5 CDs
Tchaikovsky ...... ~4.5 CDs
Schubert .......... ~4 CDs
Prokofiev .......... ~4 CDs
Berlioz***......... ~4 CDs
Sibelius ............ ~3.5 CDs
Brahms ............ ~3.5 CDs
Schumann ........ ~2 CDs

*: Including the unnumbered symphonies;
**: Including the string symphonies;
***: Considering Lélio, Romeu & Juliet, La Damnation de Faust and Harold en Italie as symphonies.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

I'd want to restore Gade's Elverskud. Nobody around here seems to care for the work, but it's *my* moment of glory.


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

Bulldog said:


> I'd want to restore Gade's Elverskud. Nobody around here seems to care for the work, but it's *my* moment of glory.


I thinl it is very beautiful. I heard it a while ago.

For me Pietro Mascagni's Iris.


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

The Tippett Piano Concerto, Everyone shouod know it.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Bulldog said:


> I'd want to restore Gade's Elverskud. Nobody around here seems to care for the work, but it's *my* moment of glory.


I like it a lot.


----------



## Pat Fairlea (Dec 9, 2015)

Honegger's 'Pacific 2-3-1'.
Because it is cleverly scored, highly evocative and thoroughly exhilarating.


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

Von Hausegger's Nature Symphony

I've grown to like it a lot and I just want to hear it in concert some time. Especially the fantastic slow movement and the powerful finale. As much as I like it, I'll be the first to recognize it's sort of trashy late romantic in a way. But there's definitely quality and depth to it as well. More than you might think based on first impressions. In any case, hearing it live would be spectacular!


----------



## wkasimer (Jun 5, 2017)

Hermastersvoice said:


> Yes, wkasimer. Why the Haydn symphonies are so rarely programmed is beyond me. Whatever about the London symphonies which get an occasional outing, nothing else gets played. Why? Perhaps there are too many of them. Orchestras like to program entire cycles; it is difficult to do that with Haydn.


I don't need them to play them all, but I'd like to hear one of them now and then. The BSO did #93 a few weeks ago, and even that was more or less just a "warmup" for the Enigma Variations.

Fortunately, the conductor of my community orchestra loves Haydn - we did an all Haydn concert, including #45 and #60 a couple of weeks ago - but Haydn's too good to be relegated to community orchestra status.


----------

